# Straight Answer Is The Roland GX24 Worth It ????



## The TShirt Man (Jan 24, 2008)

are there any other cheaper cutters that do the same as the roland or is roland the dogs BOLLo*** i really want to know if it is the real deal or just another case of branded idently

All i want to do if cut out full colour images from my pc, that is it i have a sublimation but its just not doing all i want


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Best money we have EVER spent was the GX24.....well til we just bought a Versacamm VP540.....LOL


----------



## Tri State (Nov 1, 2007)

Good question wondering same thing is the Q series from the sign warehouse any good?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I love my rolands.. I have a gx 24 and a verascamm540. I dont think any one ever regrets buying quality.. while many regret when they dont


----------



## The TShirt Man (Jan 24, 2008)

Thankyou then i think it is conclusive the roland seams to be the best vinyl cutter out there thankyou very much guys for setting that one strait


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The gx24 no doubt about it is a good machine but you owe it to yourself to look at the Graphtec CE5000-60 more horspower than the Roland and a bit less money than the Roland also it even comes with a stand. Both machines are industry standard, look at the specs and you will see the difference. Either way you can't go wrong.

R.


----------



## The TShirt Man (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks roger


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Roland GX-24 is not the only cutter with an optical eye. There are others and I have tried to play with them. To me, the CutStudio software that comes with the GX-24 is the easiest to use. Others might find the other softwares out there easier to use. I have not used the new US Cutter machine or software. It is going to become a preference at some point. 

Bottom line, you know you are going to get a good machine with support from Roland. That is why you see way more of the Roland machines on the trade show floors than any other machines.

Hope this helps. Best wishes in your decision.

Mark


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree that the software that comes with the Roland may be a little better than the software that comes with the Graphtec, tho I've never used Cut Studio for the Roland. It just seems to have a couple of extra features.

But...

I cut directly from CorelDRAW (and would from Illustrator if I used it more), so I don't really care what the software that comes with my plotter has, as long as I can use CorelDRAW to cut my designs. Both the Roland and the Graphtec machines come with plugins for those illustration programs.

I'm not goign to argue which one is better than the other because I've never used a Roland before, but looking at the specs, price, and even professional reviews between those two machines, the Graphtec comes out on top for me, which is why we chose that machine. I don't regret it for an instant.

The Roland seems to be the "Standard" here, but the primary reason for that is that one of our sponsors sells them with a package deal. If he had chosen to sell the Graphtec with a package deal, I'm sure that one would have been on top.

Just take a good, close look at all of the machines you have available to choose from. Which ever one seems the best to you is the one you should buy, for whatever reason makes you feel the best about your decision. 

I know I agonized about our decision about which plotter to buy, and I'm more than comfortable with the decision we made. The Graphtec CE5000-60.


----------



## B-DON_81 (Jun 25, 2007)

yes, I have a roland gx24 and I have no complaints yet


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I believe the GX-24 worth every penny I paid for it.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Chani,

I agree that the Graphtec is a great machine. The similar model to the GX-24 actually has more down force pressure and is slightly cheaper for the going price. Personally, I am not a fan of either stands and would prefer to have either one on a table.

I just think if you take the average apparel decorator and ask them to cut from CutStudio or Corel/Illustrator (without the plug-ins), most of them would lean more toward to CutStudio. Just my opinion based on working with several people with a diverse level of computer software experience.

I am not sure which sponsor you are talking about (although I guess it is Imprintables because of Josh's activity here) because I scanned the list of sponsors and know at least 3 of them that sell the Roland. I really think the reason why Roland has such a branded name is more based on the fact that they have more distributors that are active in the industry (on forums, at trade shows,...). A good example is it seemed like you could not walk down an aisle at the Long Beach show without seeing a Roland in someone's booth. Off the top of my head, I can't remember seeing on Graphtec (not saying there was not one, but it did not stand out). To me, that is a credit to Roland doing a good job of getting their products out into the market.

But, there are definitely multiple cutters that can do the job of print-cut. Check them all out (the equipment, the replacement blades, the software, the service/support,...) first-hand and go with the one that works best for your business.

Mark


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Graphtec is a finiky company to work with and thats all I am going to say at least on the west coast.

R.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Another Roland GX-24 and Roland Versacamm user here. The GX-24 is a workhorse, plain and simple.

Eric


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

plan b said:


> Graphtec is a finiky company to work with and thats all I am going to say at least on the west coast.
> 
> R.


LOL...I think we just had this conversation yesterday...did we not?

I've come to realize that the final decision comes down to one question: How readily available are to consumable accessories?

Before I buy another cutter I will ask this question: what blade does it take? And then I will research where it is available, and how much it costs!

Nothing more frustrating than to have to wait 4 or 5 days for a blade that costs too &*%!$#@ much in the first &*%!$#@ place!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Any large city will have distributors for all the major manufacturers and their blades.

But...my suggestion for ANY cutter is to get CleanCut blades. They're aftermarket blades, and they're expensive, but they'll outlast ANY blade out there...by quite a bit. They're more than worth it for the extra cost.


----------



## Robert H. Bigart (Jan 19, 2008)

Check out the Copam at U. S. Cutter.

Bob Bigart


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Chani said:


> Any large city will have distributors for all the major manufacturers and their blades.
> 
> But...my suggestion for ANY cutter is to get CleanCut blades. They're aftermarket blades, and they're expensive, but they'll outlast ANY blade out there...by quite a bit. They're more than worth it for the extra cost.


With the exception of the Craft Robo. All the blade distributors are web store only...most of them don't list a phone number or address...not only do you not know where they're coming from but, you can't call them to inquire about your order.

One West Coast distributor of the blade insists on shipping to my home, signature required...another is a complete flake. Trust me...it ain't easy to find these outrageously expensive blades.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't suggest the CraftROBO CC200-20 for the t-shirt industry (for the most part), anyway. It's a hobby machine, as are the Roland Stika machines. 

If you plan on doing any amount of business, the smallest and least expensive plotter I suggest to people (again, for the most part) is the CraftROBO Pro CE5000-40. It uses the same blades as its big brother, the CE5000-60. 

I don't think I like the blade system with the smaller CC200-20, anyway. It seems a little too wonky.


----------



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

Chani said:


> The Roland seems to be the "Standard" here, but the primary reason for that is that one of our sponsors sells them with a package deal. If he had chosen to sell the Graphtec with a package deal, I'm sure that one would have been on top.
> 
> I know I agonized about our decision about which plotter to buy, and I'm more than comfortable with the decision we made. The Graphtec CE5000-60.


 
I dont think the reason why most people choose Roland is primarily because they have a sponsor here. Roland, as far as the industry, has always been a more popular brand. They make everything from vinyls, to transfer paper, to complete print and cut systems. Not to mention, CAD-CUT systems is only one branch of thier company. Heck they even make drum machines! If you check the Tokyo stock exhange, they are also a much more profitable company (than Graphtec), and I doubt from just this site.

After doing some research, on this site and many others, it was pretty apparent that Roland had much more support. Many sites that carry Roland blades, parts, and accessories. Quick and easy to find answers. Good, solid software and pluggins for AI and Corel (People still use that? lol). They also have strong customer service.

Most people will say the Graphtec has slighty better specs, more downforce, quicker speeds,.... but I have yet had to use more than 200gr of force and the speed is plenty of fast. And for $300 less you get a stand with the Graphtec. I actually used the opposite logic, I figured for only $400 more, I can get a Roland with a stand. So really depends on how you look at it.

I am not dogging the Graphtec, just answering your question. 

Its like comparing a Lamborghini to a Ferrari... both go past the speed limit so it doesnt matter!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You're right. It's down to personal preference. I'm not cutting Roland at all, but I am letting people know about what I think about the Graphtecs.

And you're also right in that Roland does support the apparel industry way more. That's something I DON'T like about Graphtec. They concentrate ONLY on the sign industry. It's too bad, too. Don't they want to sell machines???

I don't want to argue.


----------



## Tri State (Nov 1, 2007)

I just bought my Qe60 today I got about 1200 worth of supplies and software and the printer in my door for less than 2000. The lack of the optical eye was the only drawback. I know it isn't the best on the market but the way I look at it is if you wanted the best you wouldn't be buying a 24" cutter you would be looking into a versacamm or even better than that. So do yourself a favor save some dough and buy a wide format printer when funds losen up.


----------



## Tri State (Nov 1, 2007)

I just sent back my Qe60 and upgrade it to the Q60 with the ARMs registration optical eye. Cost me an extra grand but I think with sublimation the eye could pay for itself. sucks they couldn't make the eye work on the Qe60 but that is life. Graphictec is supposed to be much better built than Roland. 
Graphictec has a longer waranty more power speed and more quiet but i don't care i just want to make some dang money with it lol


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris, You really don't need to cut the sublimation transfers as they only transfer the ink and the ink then is dyed into the fabric not just layed on top of the fabric like a inkjet transfer thats why you can only use polyester material.

R.


----------



## dragonfly0006 (Jan 23, 2008)

OK guys, I am also a newbie! I was talking to whom I will be getting my supplies from(I am getting the 1400 printer with the ink-jet bulk system) He was telling me I will need a cutter and he wants to sell me the Roland GX242, witch is fine and dandy but I do not have the funds to purchase this out right is there a cheaper model that will handle the same paper size? Like I said I am just starting out so I do not need the best on the market, once I get business flowing I can upgrade but for now I just need to get started!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds to me that a Graphtec CE5000-40 CraftROBO Pro is right up your alley. 

We have it's big brother, the Graphtec CE5000-60, and we absolutely LOVE it!

The CR Pro is still $950, but it will handle media up to 19" wide and will cut 14.7" wide, large enough for any transfer paper sheets. It also has the ARMS (Automatic Registration Mark Sensor) for contour cutting inkjet transfers.

This machine is capable of doing anything you might want it to do. 

I'd suggest getting it from Specialty Graphics Supply where you can get a 5% forums discount (look on the left here at the T-Shirt Forums) and 10% off of all supplies for 30 days after you buy it. 

Also, if you have any questions about it, there's growing support here on the T-Shirt Forums, so you'll be able to get your questions answered. I'll be able to help you with most of your questions. 

Secondary to that, there's the USCutter LaserPoint cutter. It has a MANUAL registration mark system.

I'd still suggest spending a little extra and get the CR Pro.


----------



## dragonfly0006 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you, this helps allot!
One other thing since I am a newbie and have not received all of me equipment yet how does this vinal thing work can you reuse this stuff or do you have to purchase a bunch at a time like the paper?


----------



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

I love my Roland GX24. It does everything I ask of it and probably somethings I haven't even thought of yet. Had it about 3 years. Never regretted my purchase


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

dragonfly0006 said:


> Thank you, this helps allot!
> One other thing since I am a newbie and have not received all of me equipment yet how does this vinal thing work can you reuse this stuff or do you have to purchase a bunch at a time like the paper?


The vinyl generally comes on a roll. You cut your design into it and weed away the rest. The vinyl you keep gets pressed permanently onto your garment. BUT, before you start weeding, you cut the section you've cut off the rest of the roll. Depending on your cutter, you may be able to salvage pieces as small as 4" wide. As for re-using what already has cutting in it, you can run it through the cutter again as long as it is not peeled. But you will need to be very familiar with your equipment if you want your new art to fit into the gaps around your existing art.


----------

